# Tuna Poppers



## stumblefish

Just wanted to show some of my homemade Popper.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Those are beautiful man, great work! I have turned some on our lathe but they are nowhere near that good, I will post up some pics when I get home.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Also, what airbrush setup are you running? I have a question about cleaning/maintenance...


----------



## stumblefish

I have a paache Talon. I would love to see your work!


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Here are some I made...like I said, just some real quick poppers that I'm not afraid of getting scratched/losing. I turned them in about 15 minutes and painted them in about 4 minutes lol. But anyways- I don't know how to get the wire all the way through the popper! How do you do it? I cut it in half with a bandsaw and made a slot for the wire and then glued the halves back together- there must be an easier way...I don't have a drill press so I can't do that (otherwise I would) but I did put weights in the back for casting distance. I can do a lot better on the paint job, but I just threw some color on it. Also, what type of wood do you turn? Sorry for all the questions but it is very fun to make them and I would love to get into it more. I have an Iwata HP-BCS and use Createx wicked colors at around 70 psi, but have constant problems with particles clogging up the tip (and then you have to go rinse it out, do all that stuff, etc.) so anyways- how do you keep your Paasche clean?

Thanks! 
Dillon


----------



## stumblefish

Those are pretty cool! I drill in from both ends on my drill press but you could do the same with your lath if you chuck up a long 1/8" drill bit. I have that air brush too The Paache is a little better but I have all the same problems as you do. I clean it with water and taking it apart. I use red and white cedar. There is a site I'm not sure if I can mention it here they have a big lure building section there and you can learn a lot there. Everything you need to know has been written there. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business

Thank you for the link and info, sir! It looks like a site I can learn a lot from 

Thanks!


----------



## mredman1

*Tuna poppers*

Fantastic work - If I were a tuna, I would be all over them.

Mike


----------



## Joshua Joseph

X2


----------



## flatsjunky

Mr. Stumblefish, would be so kind as to send me a PM for the lure making site. Thanks much.


----------



## Novice48

*Making Tuna Poppers*

Could I get the link to that web site? Sounds like an interesting hobby.
Thank you


----------

